# Galco Pocket Protector holster for a J-frame?



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone had experience pocket-carrying a two-inch J-frame in this holster, either the horsehide or cowhide version? Does it do a good job of maintaining position in the pocket and reducing printing?

I've carried my 640 .38 Special EDC in the Uncle Mike's pocket holster for years, and it's a real bargain that does the job; but I've been looking at the Galco website and eying this one, knowing their reputation for making good gear.

Also, anyone who has tried the Desantis Nemesis or Superfly, what do you think of them?


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I own all three models. I EDC a S&W 642 in right front pocket. Each holster has its advantages. The Nemesis holds the weapon at the best angle and is the quickest for draw. I was not overly impressed with SuperFly as it is heavy and tore up rather quickly. The GALCO 158 is my go to holster for slacks. It molds to the body and the weapon seems to just"melt into the body contours. it is not as fast for clearing the weapon however. If you are looking for a quicker draw the Nemesis is your key. I put my hand in my pocket at any signs of risk and clear the holster by a fraction of an inch. I was a student of KENDO and we were taught to do this with the Katana. Think of it as a "Samurai Draw" if you will. The GALCO is a very high quality product and is my favorite. You will probably end up with both the Nemesis and the GALCO as I have.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use the Nemesis in front right pocket. Works well for me....draws fast...conceals well. When driving, I take it out and put it in front of me on the console.


----------



## Bear2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have and love my Galco 158 for my 642 and use it daily in my right front pocket. Often when driving I will put the 158 and 642 in an empty Kleenex box on the passenger seat. It is hard to draw from my pocket while seated with the seatbelt fastened.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, guys. After posing this question on a couple of other forums too, I got a number of votes for the Nemesis. I ordered one today, and if it doesn't suit me I'll get the Galco or a Mika.

Film at eleven...


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

UPDATE: Got the Nemesis and like it a lot. It doesn't work quite as well in a couple of pockets I have, so I've kept the Uncle Mike's--it's clear the Galco's construction means it wouldn't be a good fit in those pants either. But the Nemesis reduces printing and firmly keeps the gun properly oriented for the draw. Thanks to those of you who recommended it. May try the Galco or a Mika someday, but I'm well pleased for now.


----------

